# Phil's Dark Skin Anxiety



## Pargon (Sep 30, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> *Phil always bite his finger nails when Black characters talking..................i've noticed it many times now*
> 
> 
> View attachment 754898


Big ups to @N0thingICanDo and their powers of observation.

Over the last few months we've had multiple documented instances of Phil biting his nails and/or fingertips when black people turn up in video games. Mostly they've been posted in the general thread but I thought this was a curious enough phenomenon that it deserved its own place for archiving and discussion, mostly because out of all of Phil's tics (t-posing, rocking, rolling eyes, etc.) this one appears to be a response to a specific stimulus and the Pavlov in me wants to analyze the fuck out of this.

*Possible Origins*


Very Honest Content said:


> He told the story of his talented Street Fighter tournament player buddy getting gunned down tragically cutting his life short during the Ask the King (of Gout) last week. Gunman's skin tone may have been the source of this tic? It's a weird thing to pick up but if he's doing it unconsciously you can't argue with the sustained pattern after enough establishment of it being continual.



Here lies T, RIP in (italian-spiced) pepperoni. Thread is here. Many grains of salt and so on and so forth but at least it's consistent with Phil's other tales of the Mean Streets of Bridgeport. Phil may have lost someone close to him or been the victim of violence himself from an awful darkie.

Then again...













Further discussion and archiving of all past and current examples can go here; I'd dive through general again but ~4 months is a lot of pages to go through and my autism level isn't strong enough. If you know you've posted an instance and have an archive, throw it up here too so they're all together.


----------



## Near (Sep 30, 2019)

Something something Tevin's fault


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Sep 30, 2019)

Phil just takes an old Italian proverb to heart:
"Se siete intorno neri, essere in allerta" which translates to "Around blacks, don't relax"


----------



## Dandelion (Sep 30, 2019)

Is there a compilation of this?

Either way, this meme will make its way to Phil's knowledge via his fans or his own morbid curiosity to check out these forums. I can't wait to see how much he overcorrects to avoid looking racist.


----------



## Rokko (Sep 30, 2019)

This is one of he best threads about Phil. 
Actually this is one of the best threads on this board. This needs to be cultivated.


----------



## Pargon (Sep 30, 2019)

Dandelion said:


> Is there a compilation of this?
> 
> Either way, this meme will make its way to Phil's knowledge via his fans or his own morbid curiosity to check out these forums. I can't wait to see how much he overcorrects to avoid looking racist.


I'm sure if there isn't now that there will be within the next day or two. Autism is efficient, if not productive.

One thing I can really appreciate about Phil is that he hardly scrubs anything anymore. In his case in particular it's nearly always pointless because half a dozen people at minimum are constantly capturing his idiocy as he does it, but while Rule One ("Archive Everything, Asshole") should always be followed you can always count on Phil to be too lazy to remove anything potentially damaging. He just can't be bothered, and he's completely comfortable in his confidence that internet weirdos will continue to pay his bills regardless of what he does. We get all the reactions to people calling him on things and none of the frantic, behind-the-scenes disinfection following. Pretty great.


----------



## PieceofShet (Sep 30, 2019)

Pargon said:


> I'm sure if there isn't now that there will be within the next day or two. Autism is efficient, if not productive.
> 
> One thing I can really appreciate about Phil is that he hardly scrubs anything anymore. In his case in particular it's nearly always pointless because half a dozen people at minimum are constantly capturing his idiocy as he does it, but while Rule One ("Archive Everything, Asshole") should always be followed you can always count on Phil to be too lazy to remove anything potentially damaging. He just can't be bothered, and he's completely comfortable in his confidence that internet weirdos will continue to pay his bills regardless of what he does. We get all the reactions to people calling him on things and none of the frantic, behind-the-scenes disinfection following. Pretty great.



I think @David Davidson has a few pictures on twitter?


----------



## Shabobus (Sep 30, 2019)

He realizes people like chocolate more than mayonnaise and it makes him insecure.


----------



## Sparkletor (Sep 30, 2019)

Phil is always sniffing his fingers, touching his beard, or biting his nails. Especially during cutscenes.

Matching it with black people on screen is just coincidence.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm partial to the theory that he does it to make extra-sure he doesn't blurt out anything that'll get him banned from Twitch.


----------



## lavrentiyberia (Sep 30, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Phil is always sniffing his fingers, touching his beard, or biting his nails. Especially during cutscenes.
> 
> Matching it with black people on screen is just coincidence.


I don't know, I was watching him pretty closely during the recent Life is Strange stream, he did it every single time the black nurse Joey was on screen, and then stopped as soon as he left the scene.


----------



## Foxxo (Sep 30, 2019)

OP should title his posts better, reading the title to this clickbait made me think DSP was developing a skin condition.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 30, 2019)

He's just trimming em' so he doesn't make a nigga bleed when he slap a bitch.


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 30, 2019)

lavrentiyberia said:


> I don't know, I was watching him pretty closely during the recent Life is Strange stream, he did it every single time the black nurse Joey was on screen, and then stopped as soon as he left the scene.


He might be biting his nails because he knows he'll just scream out NIGGER if he leaves himself and opening.

edit. I'm a tard.


----------



## Pargon (Sep 30, 2019)

break these cuffs said:


> He mite be biting his nails because he knows he'll just scream out NIGGER if he leaves himself and opening.


Phil is only ever a half-step away from a tenth-level Power Word: Nig. He is the only force in existence ever strong enough to restrain himself.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 30, 2019)

Pargon said:


> Phil is only ever a half-step away from a tenth-level Power Word: Nig. He is the only force in existence ever strong enough to restrain himself.


That's actually why he's the most powerful gamer of them all tbh.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Sep 30, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Phil is always sniffing his fingers, touching his beard, or biting his nails. Especially during cutscenes.
> 
> Matching it with black people on screen is just coincidence.


I think if we really want to investigate this phenomena we need to include any instance we come across where Phil randomly begins intently gnawing at his fingernails so that we can get a better idea of whether this is triggered by the appearance of darkies or if it's just another of his behavior ticks that happens to frequently coincide with the appearance of darkies.


----------



## huffysan (Sep 30, 2019)

All this reminded me a scene from movie Outrage.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Sep 30, 2019)

Pargon said:


> Phil is only ever a half-step away from a tenth-level Power Word: Nig. He is the only force in existence ever strong enough to restrain himself.


Thumbs down, nig- motherfucker!!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 30, 2019)

huffysan said:


> All this reminded me a scene from movie Outrage.
> View attachment 954549


Is that a real life Norman Jadean/Asian/York Morgan hybrid.


----------



## huffysan (Sep 30, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Is that a real life Norman Jadean/Asian/York Morgan hybrid.


That's right, Zach.


----------



## MoonRocker (Sep 30, 2019)

I’m also part of the camp that believes he does this to avoid blurting out anything overtly racist. 

We all know how Phil’s mind works: make the most obvious observations and attach dick/ poop/ fart/ racist joke to it. That’s his token commentary.


----------



## millais (Oct 1, 2019)

Similar to how he learned the "snake laugh" from Leanna and learned the "goat laugh" from Khat, maybe he learned the fear of blacks from Leanna


----------



## Shambler (Oct 1, 2019)

millais said:


> Similar to how he learned the "snake laugh" from Leanna and learned the "goat laugh" from Khat, maybe he learned the fear of blacks from Leanna


he probably learned his deep fear of the blakies from the hard streets of Connecticut


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Oct 1, 2019)

Shambler said:


> he probably learned his deep fear of the blakies from the hard streets of Connecticut


I swear to god if we are going to go full tin hat DSP sees all black people who aren’t obvious gay like this


just legitimately thinks they got their Glock40/HighPoint Frankenstein guns ready to drop white Street Fighter “Kids”


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 1, 2019)

GnomeofDoc said:


> DSP sees all black people who aren’t obvious gay like this


What did he mean by this?


----------



## millais (Oct 1, 2019)

How come he doesn't chew his nails when interacting with Brian, the black Apex Legends co-op partner?


----------



## actually (Oct 1, 2019)

millais said:


> How come he doesn't chew his nails when interacting with Brian, the black Apex Legends co-op partner?



Can't see him, obviously.


----------



## millais (Oct 1, 2019)

actually said:


> Can't see him, obviously.


That is true. I think this is a "modern era" tic though. There's lots of video of him in the FGC days where he is being interviewed or chatting with black people at FGC conventions, and he doesn't act especially uncomfortable around them.

Though there is that video where he took Leanna to some restaurant in Bridgeport, and there's a group of blacks in the background, and Phil is awkwardly striding around like a swaggering sasquatch to try to assert his dominance.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Oct 2, 2019)

I can't wait for the day in which he lets slip the big ol' gamer word.

Thats when you know this show has jumped the shark.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 2, 2019)

millais said:


> there is that video where he took Leanna to some restaurant in Bridgeport, and there's a group of blacks in the background, and Phil is awkwardly striding around like a swaggering sasquatch to try to assert his dominance.


You can see that here. He is king of the grease pit.


Nigel of Ukip said:


> @mollymawk made this video and it's really fire.
> View attachment 825898


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 2, 2019)

Children are not born racist, they learn it. 

Think about it. Phil's parents used to live in a good area until the blacks moved in. Does Phil know this as personal experience? Was a 5 year old Phil aware of crime rates and the socioeconomic climate of his neighborhood? Or maybe did he hear his parents say this used to be a good area until the blacks moved in?

Phil admits during Ask the King in fall of 2018 that he dealt with a lot of racist conversations during Thanksgiving dinners in the past. He has also said he has no family in Connecticut other than his parents. I wonder who was being racist at a dinner with just Dave, Linda, and Phil.

Pandalee is not Asian! Okay, what heritage is she? We don't get to know. We are just assured she isn't a Ching Chong Wing Wang. Phil has made many jokes about Asians. He admits to talking with his dad on the phone about how they hate the Chinese.

His parents allegedly live in the ghetto. If you were to do a Google search, you could easily see that Renton has a higher percentage of non-whites. It has a higher crime rate. Why is his parents place considered the ghetto? Maybe someone told him that. Maybe someone who claimed to get shot at by blacks while he was buying eggs.

Watch any of Phil's retrospective events. When people bait him to watch moments where Phil says something racist he laughs. He laughs every time. "Ack ack ack. Can't say THAT anymore! Ack ack ack."

Why did Phil say racist jokes are funny? Because he is racist. Why is Phil racist? His parents taught him to be one.

Did Phil say, "Ching chong Bing bong"? Or did Phil literally call Chinese people "Chinky"?

Phil is racist against blacks because he was taught to fear them. They are savage animals and are dangerous criminals. Phil is racist against Asians because he dehumanizes them. They are animals that can't talk, only make ching chong sounds.

Think about it. Why would Phil put so much emphasis on his being Italian? He obviously considers being an Italian as a positive trait and something to brag about. This means being non-Italian is a negative trait.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 2, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Children are not born racist, they learn it.
> 
> Think about it. Phil's parents used to live in a good area until the blacks moved


Some lessons are as old as time...


----------



## millais (Oct 3, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Think about it. Why would Phil put so much emphasis on his being Italian? He obviously considers being an Italian as a positive trait and something to brag about. This means being non-Italian is a negative trait.


It's already been noted on numerous occasions before, but it seems the general consensus is that Phil latched hard onto his 25% Italian heritage because in his formative teenage years, there was a surge of movies and TV shows about Italian-American mafia that made it a "cool" ethnic background, which was far more glamorous and interesting than his actual cultural heritage, which is "Connecticut Yankee in Queen Katherine's Court"

It's not so much that he views Italian-American culture as being superior or good compared to other ethnicities, it's just a convenient descriptive label he can proudly tout in lieu of having an actually interesting personality or an individual identity not tied to mainstream American consumerism and basic-bitch pop culture franchises. If he was less boring and had more going on his life, he wouldn't be spending 25% of his daily word count repetitively mentioning about how he is 25% Italian.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 3, 2019)

Phil just can't get over how the Moors raped so many Italian women back in the day that they made the better part of sicily & naples dark skinned


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 3, 2019)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> I can't wait for the day in which he lets slip the big ol' gamer word.
> 
> Thats when you know this show has jumped the shark.


He will never do that. In this scenario he can't possibly blame it on someone else and it will completely destroy whats left of his begacy


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Oct 3, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> He will never do that. In this scenario he can't possibly blame it on someone else and it will completely destroy whats left of his begacy


He was seconds away from saying 'this is gay' last week in frustration. He stopped after pronouncing the G. I wouldnt say its completely impossible


----------



## Pargon (Oct 3, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> He will never do that. In this scenario he can't possibly blame it on someone else and it will completely destroy whats left of his begacy


I'd love to see it if only to find out Twitch's reaction afterward. I want to know exactly what their breaking point is for him.


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 3, 2019)

Pargon said:


> I'd love to see it if only to find out Twitch's reaction afterward. I want to know exactly what their breaking point is for him.


An N-bomb will definitely be it, but there's no way he'll say it unless he's using it casually with Khet and it slips.

_Uhm, Khet *clears throat*, this nigga Tevin, he was re-shtreaming me tonight. Fucking illegal, immoral shtreams._


----------



## Ching_Chong (Oct 3, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> An N-bomb will definitely be it, but there's no way he'll say it unless he's using it casually with Khet and it slips.
> 
> _Uhm, Khet *clears throat*, this nigga Tevin, he was re-shtreaming me tonight. Fucking illegal, immoral shtreams._



Don't know.  We were kinda expecting his  "homos and fags" remark to get him banned and not, somehow, making fun of someone's blue hair.


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 3, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> An N-bomb will definitely be it, but there's no way he'll say it unless he's using it casually with Khet and it slips.
> 
> _Uhm, Khet *clears throat*, this nigga Tevin, he was re-shtreaming me tonight. Fucking illegal, immoral shtreams._


It would be so crazy if Phil ever dropped the n-word. He isn't racist.

Unrelated clip of Phil saying the infamous "alright nigga, it's time"








						DSP Quote: Alright nigga, it's time
					

https://youtu.be/8qnaPe2Yeds?list=LL_hmGrdm-iFea85TIqiF_NA&t=431




					youtu.be


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 3, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> It would be so crazy if Phil ever dropped the n-word. He isn't racist.
> 
> Unrelated clip of Phil saying the infamous "alright nigga, it's time"
> 
> ...


Phil has a royal mandate n-word pass.


----------



## Sparkletor (Oct 7, 2019)

Phil dislikes the blacks, but when I thought about it, he acts like a stereotypical black idiot watching television or a movie.

Scene: Dumb black man watching Seinfeld- "Gahaha! Dat's Kramer! Dat's Kramer! Look! Look! Gahahaha! Look! Oh shit! Oh shit! Look at his hair! Gahahaha! 

Scene: Phil playing a video game- "Guhuhu! I'm in a new area! Look! I'm in a new area! Guhuhu! Oh shit! Oh shit! Guhuhu! Look an enemy! Look at his hair! Guhuhuhu! Oh shit! Shout out to Yolodopper.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Oct 7, 2019)

@Pargon - I'm still working on the god forsaken retrospective stream tips to help @actually so I haven't had time to go back & clip it for you, but in case you're wont to check before I get to it, I was watching @LyteSydeByll on Friday for the DSRee Shits Up Goutstbusters, right around signoff time, & I'm pretty sure one of those cloven hooves flew right up to his maw *AS SOON AS* Winston Zeddemore (the best Ghostbuster, btw) popped up in a cutscene after about 40m of not being in whatever ghost battle Phil repeatedly cocked up just prior.

If it helps..


----------



## Preferred Penne (Oct 7, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Phil dislikes the blacks, but when I thought about it, he acts like a stereotypical black idiot watching television or a movie.
> 
> Scene: Dumb black man watching Seinfeld- "Gahaha! Dat's Kramer! Dat's Kramer! Look! Look! Gahahaha! Look! Oh shit! Oh shit! Look at his hair! Gahahaha!
> 
> Scene: Phil playing a video game- "Guhuhu! I'm in a new area! Look! I'm in a new area! Guhuhu! Oh shit! Oh shit! Guhuhu! Look an enemy! Look at his hair! Guhuhuhu! Oh shit! Shout out to Yolodopper.


You forgot to say "Dis show so funneh" or "Dis show so crazy".


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 26, 2019)

Yeah I'm on board with the whole repression of blurting something out as to why he bites his nails it's to keep from saying something duh detractors will take him to task for.  As for the whole Italian thing I bet dollars to donuts all his talk about his house hold was like an Olive Garden commercial every night at dinnertime is bullshit I mean the fuck what sort of Italian-American family only has one kid?


----------



## mollymawk (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Pargon (Oct 26, 2019)

mollymawk said:


> View attachment 986231


Are we sure this just isn't something he's prone to doing mid-game during cutscenes and such when he doesn't have anything to do?


----------



## Shambler (Oct 26, 2019)

Pargon said:


> Are we sure this just isn't something he's prone to doing mid-game during cutscenes and such when he doesn't have anything to do?


thats probably the most likely explanation but phil doesn't want to break TOS and we know he loves his own racist humor so he might actually be just trying to stop himself


----------



## DiabeticSP (Oct 27, 2019)

Pargon said:


> Are we sure this just isn't something he's prone to doing mid-game during cutscenes and such when he doesn't have anything to do?



Phil has a ton of weird tics that take up time he's not talking during cutscenes, but nail biting is something I've never seen him do when black people aren't on screen.

And once you notice it (like this thread is logging) its consistent.

I knew Phil was playing cod and I knew there was a black person so I was sure he'd be biting his nails. Lo and behold, indeed he did.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Shambler (Oct 31, 2019)

big ups liquid richard said:


> View attachment 991607


oh yeah, this man is really trying to stop himself from saying nigga and any variation of it, theres a lot downtime and cutscenes in this where he's not biting his nail, but the black man comes in and he starts


----------



## Wurstbrot (Oct 31, 2019)

If this bottle crunching asshole would just explain that he's a disgusting filthy cunt who doesn't care that a webcam is filming him putting his fingers in his mouth, chewing fingernails (sniffing fingers /greasing up his hair and beard), I would believe him.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Oct 31, 2019)

God I love this thread. This is my favourite Dave meme.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Oct 31, 2019)

NOTE: Darksydephil is NOT racist. That is all.


----------



## Slander Man (Oct 31, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## millais (Nov 1, 2019)

Slander Man said:


> View attachment 992813


I'm glad I'm not the only who noticed his weird reaction to the dreadlocks


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 7, 2019)

We got another one.


----------



## LyteSydeByll (Nov 18, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Saw this one during Pokemon tonight


----------



## the khat quaffer (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Ching_Chong (Nov 20, 2019)

When a Dark-type Pokemon appears on screen, does he bite his nails?


----------



## MoonRocker (Dec 4, 2019)

After revisiting this thread due to boredom, I stand by my initial assessment that DSP bites his nails whenever urban characters appear on screen to avoid saying anything overtly racist.

Three reasons why:
1. A few months ago when people were coming on his stream informing him of Tevin’s birthday, DSP went on an hour long unhinged rant about how he’s a thief and criminal hence anything positive/ charitable Tevin does is akin to having the local _drug dealer_ giving money to charity using his illegal gains. Notice how he instantly equated Tevin to a drug dealer. Not someone who commits fraud, theft, or white collar crime but used a metaphor to compare him to a drug dealer without a second thought. It’s pretty normal for most racist people to assume most drug dealers are predominantly African American and it’s no surprise DSP’s unfiltered, honest assessment of Tevin would be to paint him as a drug dealer (probably doesn’t help that he knows Tevin vapes and has neck tattoos to which Phil has alluded people being losers for having/ doing either or both).

2. For my second piece of evidence, PandaLee gives us insight about what goes on “behind the scenes.” The Farms historians are well aware of PandaLee’s racist inclinations and one video had her constantly making exceptional remarks that a black character appeared on screen. She simply wouldn’t let it go: “oh look, this guy is _black_! Of course he’s going to the be the first one to die, he’s black!” Queue about five minutes of such remarks. Now, these lowbrow mentions of a character’s skin pigmentation were done during pre-facecam days and we couldn’t see Phil’s reaction to such racist remarks. However, his lack of retort towards these remarks were replaced by constant attempts to steer his daughter’s racism back to other parts of the gameplay. His frustration at Leanna‘a comments indicated that such comments were to be made in private, only for the two of them as it is apparent that it was most likely Phil who coached her in being a racist little cunt. How do I know this? Let’s look at point number 3. 

3. For this piece of evidence, we have to look at a vlog involving DSP, Rambo, and Howard. The three American stallions were frequenting a local Burger King and Phil being typical tough guy Phil started making “jokes” about a Sikh individual wearing his turban. DSP couldn’t let it go. Cracked jokes about 9/11. Terrorism. Bombing the restaurant. In typical Phil fashion, none of the jokes were funny and kept driving them into the ground until both Howard and Rambo started getting uncomfortable (although Howard being the typical suburb hick that he was, seemed to enjoy these jokes at the beginning).

DSP is a guy who laments at his inability to be crass, racist, and sexist on stream these days. He’s 100% a closet racist and covers any denunciations with how he has “changed” over the years. As usual, he’s a fucking liar and hasn’t changed one bit.

Last but not least, I hate myself for typing all of this and thinking about this so exhaustively. I have truly displayed my exceptionalism to everyone today. Please send your ‘tism trophies my way.

PS - if someone wants to link the videos to the segments I mentioned, I’d really appreciate it.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Dec 4, 2019)

Let me play devil's advocate and merely offer counter points to yours. 

1. Dave lives a fairly sheltered life and as such he isn't aware of many career paths that would be illegal. He used drug dealer because to him that's the biggest most illegal thing he could think of on the spot, not an association of black guys = drug dealers

2. It's a fairly well known movie trope that "the black guy dies first". PandaLee starting it wouldn't necessarily mean she's racist, she's just trying to show how clever she is by catching on to that trope so early. Her repetition of it may be more her attempt at humor, rather than a statement. In fact, Dave's own style is to repeat what he just said, only with the words rearranged. Panda might have gotten that commentary "style" from him and tried to use it. 

3. Since Rambo and Howard were his closest... Only friends, it would be a safe assumption that they are used to the language they speak around each other on a daily basis. By noticing that Howard and Rambo became uncomfortable with Dave's racist mocking, it wouldn't be our of the realm of possibility that Dave was attempting to be funny to his audience and that wasn't how he spoke normally. Because if it was, his friends would have been used to it and not even recognized what he was going on about. 

Personally, I think he's racist. That particular pocket of New England is just loaded with racists now because their towns went to shit, minorities bought up the cheap land and  moved in and gentrified that area. And all the white people are pissed because they don't have their perfect white town like in the 1950s,and they blame all of it on minorities, despite them actually being the reason that area is anything but a festering garbage dump for the east coast. 

Go drive around Yale and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Dec 20, 2019)

Saw this one while watching some evilAJ vs Phil




Oh god now there's two of them!


----------



## Regulas (Dec 20, 2019)

Can't blame Phil for not relaxing.  I wonder if he'll try Bitchute if they get their stream service off the ground.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Dec 20, 2019)

Regulas said:


> Can't blame Phil for not relaxing.  I wonder if he'll try Bitchute if they get their stream service off the ground.


Doubt it. Phil hates to engage in any type of change or progress. Diversifying platforms is too much work. Only money will get him to do it and there isn't any in it for him on bitchute.


----------



## Surly Muppet (Jan 3, 2020)

So for those looking for some fresh fuel for the racist fire, here's a fun one for you. 

During today's KOTOR stream, Phil explained during the prestream that he normally plays a 'goodie-two-shoes-style' character in RPGs, and that this playthrough he thought it would be fun to make 'negative' or 'dark side' choices to see how that plays out.

Now the interesting thing is Phil's character choice. We know that typically, Phil will painstakingly craft characters that look as much like him as possible. This time, he claims he 'messed around with the character creator' and just went with what he got. Keep in mind, KOTOR has a limit of probably 10 heads and 3 skin colours. This is Phil's character:


Spoiler: IT'S TIME, BOY









So, to summarize. For the first time ever, Phil chose a character that didn't look like him and is going to make the character evil. And he made the guy black. Coincidence? Fantasy? Tevin? He won't have nails left by the end of this one.

Also, as a bonus, he named him the Star Wars version of 'Dave'.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Jan 3, 2020)

Phil isn't closet racist, he's just racist similar to many lower-middle class white kids that grew up around coloreds.


----------



## James Smith (Jan 3, 2020)

Gaylord, Michigan and all the other places she bounced around to over the years and she's never seen ghettos or gangsters.

Sure. Keep pretending your wife is a special little innocent snowflake. The one that was cheating on her boyfriend with you and is probably cheating on you while she's "at work."


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 3, 2020)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Gaylord, Michigan and all the other places she bounced around


Till she ended up right back with a gaylord.


----------



## the khat quaffer (Feb 28, 2020)

To Pig's credit, he was on screen for like a while minute before he bit into his hooves.


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Mar 2, 2020)

I hope the judge is black.


----------



## PutridElephant (Mar 3, 2020)

Cistern Rumbler said:


> I hope the judge is black.


There won't be a judge at the 341 meeting


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Mar 3, 2020)

Damn it...

Well I heard Jynx is one of the new Pokemon coming later this year with the DLCs, so I'll be keeping an eye on those fingers whenever that happens if true.


----------



## the khat quaffer (Mar 3, 2020)

Cistern Rumbler said:


> Damn it...
> 
> Well I heard Jynx is one of the new Pokemon coming later this year with the DLCs, so I'll be keeping an eye on those fingers whenever that happens if true.



They pozzed her appearance so she's purple now.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Mar 3, 2020)

Surly Muppet said:


> So for those looking for some fresh fuel for the racist fire, here's a fun one for you.
> 
> During today's KOTOR stream, Phil explained during the prestream that he normally plays a 'goodie-two-shoes-style' character in RPGs, and that this playthrough he thought it would be fun to make 'negative' or 'dark side' choices to see how that plays out.
> 
> ...


An evil black character? And he DIDN'T name him Tyrone?


----------



## Iroquois Pliskin (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RoyalBlast (Mar 24, 2020)

Iroquois Pliskin said:


> View attachment 1200245


LMAO, You can see him physically trying to stop himself from saying it.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Mar 24, 2020)

Doom = nigga time according to DSP. Very informative.


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 24, 2020)

darkwingosonichugorl said:


> Phil isn't closet racist, he's just racist similar to many lower-middle class white kids that grew up around coloreds.



This actually reminded me of a story.

One of my friends told me about a time he was riding with his grandma, and she pointed at someone and said "I don't want you hanging around with those gangsters."

My friend laughed internally because it was me walking down the street carrying library books.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Mar 24, 2020)

Phil's a cautious racist. The kind who crosses the street rather than share the sidewalk with a coloured person.

I doubt his upbringing would legitimately have been bad enough to mentally scar him/condition him like that. I vaguely recall his mother making questionable comments (and his parents certainly were of that generation to be racist)

What makes me think that he is more racist than first thought was those messages to Sidella, about apes. The tone seemed odd, but I don't know his intention, could have been inadvertent. I just got the feeling of one person elbowing another and saying 'not here' rather than 'not ever'.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (Apr 19, 2020)

1:40:30

He's just trying to pronounce "ngh."


----------



## Nypical Haterade Comment (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Landgrave Deryk (Apr 22, 2020)

https://vimeo.com/349161408

protecting his homie hulk hogan


----------



## huffysan (Apr 26, 2020)

Great out of context. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 16, 2020)

As soon as the guy showed up.


----------



## Comma (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jul 10, 2020)

"I've matured so much!"

*suddenly develops a nail-biting habit that only occurs when black people are on screen*

Not fooling anyone, Phil. Your bigoted, idiotic thoughts have not left your oddly-shaped head. You just don't say them aloud anymore, that is all.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jul 10, 2020)

TheGoutburglar said:


> "I've matured so much!"
> 
> *suddenly develops a nail-biting habit that only occurs when black people are on screen*
> 
> Not fooling anyone, Phil. Your bigoted, idiotic thoughts have not left your oddly-shaped head. You just don't say them aloud anymore, that is all.


His best excuse for cover would be he's nervous the wheelies would figure out the streak is bogus.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Comma (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Pargon (Jul 11, 2020)

Comma said:


> View attachment 1442224


Hahaha, DP2 is a fucking goldmine.

Thanks, Swery!


----------



## HolocaustDenier (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jul 12, 2020)

Ballpark estimate on how many of these kinds of screenshots there are?


----------



## strandedcastaway (Jul 12, 2020)

TheGoutburglar said:


> Ballpark estimate on how many of these kinds of screenshots there are?


Way too many?


----------



## LyteSydeByll (Aug 18, 2020)

Fire Emblem 3 Houses tonight


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Aug 18, 2020)

She isn't even that dark what the fuck Dave


----------



## Wurstbrot (Aug 18, 2020)

yoshitsune said:


> She isn't even that dark what the fuck Dave


But she's a woman of potentially foreign origin, he has to bite the nails to swallow inappropriate commentary. And nail dirt. Yaiks.


----------



## Ted’s Lolcow Emporium (Aug 18, 2020)

Dave is 100% the typical New England racist. The type that looks down on the dumb hicks in the south with their Confederate flags yet talks about how good the neighborhood used to be until “those people” moved in. Boston is pretty much made up of people like him. I 100% bet if it was after 8 in Phil’s gated community and there was a black person walking about that he didn’t recognize he or Kat would keep an eye on them.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Aug 18, 2020)

Ted’s Lolcow Emporium said:


> Dave is 100% the typical New England racist. The type that looks down on the dumb hicks in the south with their Confederate flags yet talks about how good the neighborhood used to be until “those people” moved in. Boston is pretty much made up of people like him. I 100% bet if it was after 8 in Phil’s gated community and there was a black person walking about that he didn’t recognize he or Kat would keep an eye on them.


Phil does have black neighbors. One is the lady who got SWATTED years before Phil moved in. Her drug dealer son kidnapped and robbed some lady for her pills and the cops thought he went to his mom's house. They shot gas and whatever into her condo wrecking it up.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Aug 19, 2020)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> Phil does have black neighbors. One is the lady who got SWATTED years before Phil moved in. Her drug dealer son kidnapped and robbed some lady for her pills and the cops thought he went to his mom's house. They shot gas and whatever into her condo wrecking it up.


Now I get it. A "gated community" is a voluntary overpriced prison. Then stay there, Phil, you fit right in.


----------



## LyteSydeByll (Aug 21, 2020)

Jeez, can't keep his hoof out of his mouth when Petra shows up


----------



## Ted’s Lolcow Emporium (Aug 21, 2020)

LyteSydeByll said:


> View attachment 1535855
> Jeez, can't keep his hoof out of his mouth when Petra shows up


I’m really hoping that it isn’t Petra’s darker skin he is afraid of, but that his fear of black people is evolving into a fear of women too.


----------



## gh0stzero (Aug 23, 2020)

LyteSydeByll said:


> View attachment 1535855
> Jeez, can't keep his hoof out of his mouth when Petra shows up


Petra is his waifu but he can't have a waifu because he is married dood.

I'm sure this is him trying to suppress the sexual jokes.

And when he does it with black guys he's trying to suppress the racial jokes.


----------



## SojiroSakura (Aug 23, 2020)

I did catch him biting his nails once during I think it was a wrestling game? With only women on screen. Maybe to stop himself from making any comment that might make his true and ahhnest wife mad?


----------



## Shirō Ishii (Sep 1, 2020)

Last night during the Fall Guys stream
EDIT: This just may be coincidental autism as the video shows him putting it in his mouth right when the results show.


----------



## Shirō Ishii (Sep 8, 2020)

I didn't think this was going to be addressed, but as much as he's uncomfortable around Tevins, even he knows what the correct "opinion" is

Phil addresses this at the 50 second mark of the video.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Iroquois Pliskin (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Jaracainofthewind (Sep 14, 2020)

There you go @LyteSydeByll


----------



## LyteSydeByll (Sep 29, 2020)

Man he really chews his hooves around Petra


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Sep 29, 2020)

Ted’s Lolcow Emporium said:


> I’m really hoping that it isn’t Petra’s darker skin he is afraid of, but that his fear of black people is evolving into a fear of women too.


It's a mystery, from the beginning I was baffled at how he does his autism hoof bite when he sees PETRA of all people, if you compare her to the average character in the game she's barely even tan!
For all his bragging about being Itahlien, imagine him visiting Italy and walking through a street. Even if all the people presently on the street were 100% Full Blooded Itahlien he still would have to keep his foot in his mouth non-stop when he sees the more tan ones.


----------



## millais (Sep 29, 2020)

He may do it to forestall any improper commentary, whether it be racial (as in most of the cases documented here) or sexual (as in the case of female characters)


----------



## Zappin’ And Spazzin’ (Dec 11, 2020)

From last night’s Cyberpunk stream:


Phil was happy to stall around the bar, staring at arcade machines and other irrelevant background shit, but the moment he stepped on the streets, surrounded by minorities and hookers, he clammed up and ran as fast as he could to the actual objective. He didn’t say a single word when the niggo’s head manually leaned into the car.


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Dec 11, 2020)

I would think that Phil had some kind of traumatizing experience with a big scary black kid when he was young, but there is way more evidence to indicate that he's simply the product of a sheltered upbringing. He has clearly kept his personal interactions with people to an absolute minimum, all of his life, rendering the likelihood of such an incident very low.

Oh, and of course there is his lack of maturity. Or a conscience.


----------



## millais (Dec 11, 2020)

Zappin’ And Spazzin’ said:


> From last night’s Cyberpunk stream:
> View attachment 1781874
> View attachment 1781875
> Phil was happy to stall around the bar, staring at arcade machines and other irrelevant background shit, but the moment he stepped on the streets, surrounded by minorities and hookers, he clammed up and ran as fast as he could to the actual objective. He didn’t say a single word when the niggo’s head manually leaned into the car.


LMAO, ptsd from his childhood in the mean streets of Bridgeport, where no bike was safe from the swarthy menace


----------



## UncleTusky (Dec 11, 2020)

TheGoutburglar said:


> I would think that Phil had some kind of traumatizing experience with a big scary black kid when he was young, but there is way more evidence to indicate that he's simply the product of a sheltered upbringing. He has clearly kept his personal interactions with people to an absolute minimum, all of his life, rendering the likelihood of such an incident very low.
> 
> Oh, and of course there is his lack of maturity. Or a conscience.




In his own telling Phil grew up in an area with a fair number of black kids and this is probably true - Bridgeport is 30% black and his dad was a warehouse foreman when he had Phil so it's entirely possible he could not afford anywhere better. Even if we say there was a black part of town and he didn't live there, law of averages says he would have run into black kids a fair amount.

Now for the funny part: In his own telling, none of the black kids in his neighborhood would ever play with him _because they were constantly breaking their toys and he would not let them play with his when they did     .  _So yes, he was traumatized by..... kids not liking him for being a selfish brat.

We know how he feels about Asians (probably because they constantly humiliated him in his FGC days)  but does he get this nervous about Latinos or Arabs? He probably didn't have much personal experience with them (Latinos tend to live in the states around CT instead for whatever reason and Arab Americans just are not very common) so if he doesn't it's probably as simple and retarded as, "a black/Asian guy didn't give me what I want, so I'm going to hold a grudge against his race for life".


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Dec 11, 2020)

The problem I have with that story is the implication that Phil didn't break his toys, because he managed to damage his statues even though they're not toys and he's supposed to be an adult anyway (in his narrative especially). I cannot picture Lil Phil being anything other than that kid whose toys never remained in working order for more than a few months.


----------



## OverlySensitive (Dec 28, 2020)

Ted’s Lolcow Emporium said:


> Dave is 100% the typical New England racist. The type that looks down on the dumb hicks in the south with their Confederate flags yet talks about how good the neighborhood used to be until “those people” moved in. Boston is pretty much made up of people like him. I 100% bet if it was after 8 in Phil’s gated community and there was a black person walking about that he didn’t recognize he or Kat would keep an eye on them.


I can confirm this. 

I have no idea what  it is with those people but I think the overabundance of privileged wealth for the area is the problem. Parents donate their kids through school so its not like they even learn basic English and then they grow up to do the same with their kids while whittling away the money their ancestors hoarded in the past when income was tax free.

Its a heritage to be a lazy hateful fuck in New England I find. 


But I don't think Phil's nail-biting has anything to do with a characters race. 
When I first heard that said a while back I started paying attention so I ask when does he not bite his nails? Happily I have the answer for that! When he is picking at his fungi toes, trying to pry out some ear infection, pulling out his goatee hairs to nibble on, rubbing the bald spots on his head, cupping his chin in his hand like a ball sack, picking any dry snot he didn't inhale down to digest, itching his pits, fingering his pink eye or sniffing his fingers. He doubled his fists and took a DEEP inhale of them once. Pretty fucked up to see.


----------



## ProvenWrong (Feb 18, 2021)

https://youtu.be/9P_J3vfvQZM
@42:10. I've heard Phil say Nigga on Heavy Rain, but never the hard R.


----------



## Trappin in the Trap (Feb 19, 2021)

ProvenWrong said:


> https://youtu.be/9P_J3vfvQZM
> @42:10. I've heard Phil say Nigga on Heavy Rain, but never the hard R.


The best part is that the thing he's talking about in that clip is Booker T saying "Hulk Hogan, we comin' for you nigga!" so DSP's mind just defaulted to the hard R.


----------



## Schmeckel (Feb 19, 2021)

Trappin in the Trap said:


> The best part is that the thing he's talking about in that clip is Booker T saying "Hulk Hogan, we comin' for you nigga!" so DSP's mind just defaulted to the hard R.





Spoiler: For those that may be curious


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Feb 23, 2021)

_"I'm naht racist!"

"I grew up around minorities and I was the odd one out because my culture was about being clean and pristine..."_





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lilly Philly Burnelli (Feb 23, 2021)

Cistern Rumbler said:


> _"I'm naht racist!"
> 
> "I grew up around minorities and I was the odd one out because my culture was about being clean and pristine..."_
> 
> View attachment 1945191


This is hysterical. How have I never seen this clip before? The fact that he thinks non-white children exclusively break their toys and slobber all over them is hilarious. I love the "my culture is about being pristine." You might as well say "my culture doesn't believe in living close to those dirty african nation people because our perfect lily-white neighborhood and picket fences because they taint everything." For God's sakes, Phil choose your words carefully   (the part about Puerto Ricans may hold some truth to it tbh)

And It's not like *all* boys have fun with their toys and play rough right? I guaran-fucking-tee this dude probably never let anyone play with his toys being the stingy fuck he is. Probably because he was raised to think that the black people in his neighborhood would steal them just like the bike story.  I bet you his mom probably bought him baby wipes and told him to wipe his toys off anytime he played with them because they might have cooties on them. So much for being pristine now, huh?


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Feb 24, 2021)

The other kids were confused that Phil's parents were different from their parents? What!? Doesn't every kid have scheduled supervised playtime in the attic with their dad?

Scheduled attic playtime with daddy...


----------



## DeeTracktor (Feb 24, 2021)

''I had one friend who was...uhh...black''


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Feb 24, 2021)

Lilly Philly Burnelli said:


> This is hysterical. How have I never seen this clip before? The fact that he thinks non-white children exclusively break their toys and slobber all over them is hilarious. I love the "my culture is about being pristine." You might as well say "my culture doesn't believe in living close to those dirty african nation people because our perfect lily-white neighborhood and picket fences because they taint everything." For God's sakes, Phil choose your words carefully   (the part about Puerto Ricans may hold some truth to it tbh)
> 
> And It's not like *all* boys have fun with their toys and play rough right? I guaran-fucking-tee this dude probably never let anyone play with his toys being the stingy fuck he is. Probably because he was raised to think that the black people in his neighborhood would steal them just like the bike story.  I bet you his mom probably bought him baby wipes and told him to wipe his toys off anytime he played with them because they might have cooties on them. So much for being pristine now, huh?




Coming from the guy who never cleans his house and showers twice a week.


----------



## Pandalee’s Tits (Feb 24, 2021)

Cistern Rumbler said:


> _"I'm naht racist!"
> 
> "I grew up around minorities and I was the odd one out because my culture was about being clean and pristine..."_
> 
> View attachment 1945191



This could actually be the most racist thing he’s ever said, and that’s saying a LOT.


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Feb 24, 2021)

As usual he's using pignosis language here. He says he had a culture of being clean and pristine, when what he actually means is he had helicopter parents that micromanaged what kind of fun little Phil could have with his toys.

In an attempt to fluff up his childhood and how unique he was as a kid, he ends up sounding like a racist dickhead.


----------



## Beverly Sutphin (Feb 25, 2021)

To say that Phil isn't racist is like saying he wasn't half a million dollars in debt. Remember when he first introduced Pandalee with the famous annotation "PandaLee isn't Asian. That is all." A mature adult wouldn't care or say that. I digress. While he bites his nails when he see's a brotha on screen, let's never forget when he saw a Sikh walk in while him, John and Howard were having lunch.









						DSP Tries It: Rare Racist Moment
					

Couldn't find this clip on YouTube so I thought I'd upload it for archival purposes. Racism is bad Phil.Original Upload Date: 7/24/10




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Feb 25, 2021)

Phil isn't racist he had a black friend once.


Couldn't find the power level so I put some mermaids 

People see me as pretty racist. However one time I got real drunk at the bar and blacked out. I came to, and was making out with Marquasha. All my friends were like, "Yo, I thought you were racist. You're making out with a black girl."

Guess I'm not racist either.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm not racist okay? *Snort* Why do you think I have the word "Dark" in my name? Its to show my support for the darkies!


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Feb 26, 2021)

ProvenWrong said:


> https://youtu.be/9P_J3vfvQZM
> @42:10. I've heard Phil say Nigga on Heavy Rain, but never the hard R.



Here you go. In one clip he says "nigger" _and_ "nigga," he really _is_ a variety streamer!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Feb 27, 2021)

Cistern Rumbler said:


> Here you go. In one clip he says "nigger" _and_ "nigga," he really _is_ a variety streamer!
> 
> View attachment 1953478


I don't think Phil even speaks Nigger.


----------



## UncleTusky (Apr 18, 2021)

Swiped from a stream last week, courtesy of DeeTracktor in the "Phil has a clinical gambling addiction" thread:



DeeTracktor said:


>


----------



## QwahlityKahntent (Apr 18, 2021)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> . However one time I got real drunk at the bar and blacked out. I came to, and was making out with Marquasha


We need a puke reaction


----------



## LiquidCancer (Jun 1, 2021)

He was trying everything possible to avoid biting his fingernails during this. He squeezed his hands together, rubbed his goatee and pinched his mustache repeatedly.


----------



## Samael Yoshitsuna (Jun 2, 2021)

Here's an older one. Phil tries to ad lib during a rapping segment in some shovelware party game, and his mind goes straight to apes for some reason.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Even Rambo is taken aback ("what did you say?")


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jun 2, 2021)

It never fails to amuse me whenever Phil's behavior gets modified in some way by our words here, because on top of it displaying how much we've touched a nerve (which only ever really happens when we're right), it goes to show how much more we matter than his retards do. He'll even turn his back on money if reaching for it means getting made fun of by us.

So the whalechairs can go ahead and keep "owning" us with their tips, they'll never own Phil the way we do.

As for his blatant racism against blacks, I'm at a loss as to where it came from, because if he has any stories about getting his ass kicked by a black kid, or something along those lines, he refuses to share it. Which, quite frankly, makes him look even more guilty, because it means he can't bring himself to try and justify his attitude, which is quite a rare thing with him. And nothing else he tells about his past gives any clues, at least not that I know of.

Makes me wish we could learn more about his parents, and NOT through Phil's filter, because I get the feeling that might explain this... and a lot of other things.


----------



## UncleFuckAss (Jun 3, 2021)

A few years ago on an "Ask the King" he went on a rant about how his parents used to live in a nice neighborhood but then "lower income" people moved in to the neighborhood and it turned in to a ghetto. I can't believe that basically went undiscussed.


----------



## gaarashatan (Jun 3, 2021)

UncleFuckAss said:


> A few years ago on an "Ask the King" he went on a rant about how his parents used to live in a nice neighborhood but then "lower income" people moved in to the neighborhood and it turned in to a ghetto. I can't believe that basically went undiscussed.


LIKE PHIL WOULD KNOW WHAT A GHETTO LOOKS LIKE LULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jun 3, 2021)

UncleFuckAss said:


> A few years ago on an "Ask the King" he went on a rant about how his parents used to live in a nice neighborhood but then "lower income" people moved in to the neighborhood and it turned in to a ghetto. I can't believe that basically went undiscussed.


Given how much Phil looks down his nose at others, my inclination here is to think that he's putting words in his parents' mouths. Obviously it makes sense to think that he picked that trait up from his folks to begin with, and is therefore telling the truth, or at least the core of the story is true, but with us knowing nothing about them beyond what he says, I'm forced to consider the possibility that Phil is Phil because he was always going to be. He may not have been made at all, he was just born to be awful. Two of my siblings got the same upbringing I did, and they suck in ways that I never have.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Jun 3, 2021)

TheGoutburglar said:


> Given how much Phil looks down his nose at others, my inclination here is to think that he's putting words in his parents' mouths. Obviously it makes sense to think that he picked that trait up from his folks to begin with, and is therefore telling the truth, or at least the core of the story is true, but with us knowing nothing about them beyond what he says, I'm forced to consider the possibility that Phil is Phil because he was always going to be. He may not have been made at all, he was just born to be awful. Two of my siblings got the same upbringing I did, and they suck in ways that I never have.


Of all the things Phil claims to be ahthentic Italian the way he reacts around basketball americans is the most guido-bambino his mom was probably on the porch throwing out the malocchio to every kid in the neighborhood that looked like a tanned Sicilian on a daily basis.


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Jun 3, 2021)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> Of all the things Phil claims to be ahthentic Italian the way he reacts around basketball americans is the most guido-bambino his mom was probably on the porch throwing out the malocchio to every kid in the neighborhood that looked like a tanned Sicilian on a daily basis.


I'm reluctant, and that's putting it lightly, to put any stock into Phil's assertions about his heritage. Anything he goes out of his way to find opportunities to bring up is automatically suspect, of course, but what makes his authentic Italian shtick even more so is that nothing he ever says about it holds any water when put to the test. Couldn't find Italy on a map, doesn't know what part of Italy his mom's side supposedly comes from, his sauce is so garbage that I'm surprised its mere existence hasn't given any real chef's a fucking ulcer, the list goes on, and to top it off, he hasn't even been provoked into any of this shit, it has all happened organically.

So I'm pretty sure it just comes from him being a stupid asshole.


----------



## King Nutsack (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Shirō Ishii (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Sep 14, 2021)

Shirō Ishii said:


> View attachment 2535133


Phil stop being so nervous and uncomfortable towards the negros, she didn't do nutin to ya.


----------



## Fapcop (Sep 14, 2021)

Didn’t Phil pretty much grow up in the ghetto (or as ghetto as Connecticut gets) and go to a ghetto school?

Hate to break it those living in wonderful multicultural neighborhoods surrounded by friendly middle class POC, wearing suits and greeting you with a “Good morning white neighbor and ally!” But growing up in a shitty neighborhood probably means Phil got beat up, robbed and shoved into lockers more than once by blacks.

Phil is (probably) an autist, who has spent almost half his life as an e-hermit incapable of unlearning old thought patterns.

Ergo: Phil sees a black face, he’s unconsciously taken back to Tyrone shoving him out of nowhere with a “Getta fuck outta mah way crackerass muhfuggah!”

And he starts chewing those hooves.

It’s hardly a mystery but it’s pretty fucking funny to see.


----------



## LiquidCancer (Sep 14, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> Didn’t Phil pretty much grow up in the ghetto (or as ghetto as Connecticut gets) and go to a ghetto school?



At one point someone posted pics of  Phil's dad's high school reunion to try and see if he attended and the photos were 90% black people. 

Phil bought a one bedroom "condo" (50 unit appartment building) for $120,000 and months after it was worth $58,000 and other units in the same building were catching on fire and being raided for cocaine dealers.

Seems like a really good neighborhood.


----------



## Team Skull (Sep 15, 2021)

Not a hoove-bite, but I always found this part in the 'DSP SMASH!" compilation to be amusing.


----------



## Fapcop (Sep 16, 2021)

Team Skull said:


> Not a hoove-bite, but I always found this part in the 'DSP SMASH!" compilation to be amusing.


Hearing the 1812 overture performed by Phil smashing shit is something all right!


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Sep 24, 2021)

He was chewing his claws in his Lost Judgement stream, so it's not only black people he is afraid of, but now dark skinned Asians.


----------



## Schmeckel (Sep 24, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> He was chewing his claws in his Lost Judgement stream, so it's not only black people he is afraid of, but now dark skinned Asians.


Philip Paul "If it ain't white, it ain't right" Burnell!


----------



## King of Hateful Slurs (Sep 27, 2021)

Over half of violent crimes committed by 6% of population (Black males)
More anti-white hate crimes than anti-Asian, anti-gay, or anti-jewish
Black Americans committed a hate crime rate 2 times higher than whites


----------



## Corpun (Oct 6, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> Didn’t Phil pretty much grow up in the ghetto (or as ghetto as Connecticut gets) and go to a ghetto school?
> 
> Hate to break it those living in wonderful multicultural neighborhoods surrounded by friendly middle class POC, wearing suits and greeting you with a “Good morning white neighbor and ally!” But growing up in a shitty neighborhood probably means Phil got beat up, robbed and shoved into lockers more than once by blacks.
> 
> ...


Makes me wonder if him moving to the other side of the country was to try and get over Tyrone cucking him out of whatever girl he had oneitis over.


----------



## Sup3r (Oct 10, 2021)

King of Hateful Slurs said:


> Over half of violent crimes committed by 6% of population (Black males)
> More anti-white hate crimes than anti-Asian, anti-gay, or anti-jewish
> Black Americans committed a hate crime rate 2 times higher than whites
> View attachment 2575549


He doesn't care about any of that, I would argue that he doesn't know any of those. In reality he just fell for the media of black people being criminal and it has only gotten worse due to his hermit tendencies.


----------



## JPG (Oct 11, 2021)

It's happening again


----------



## Si vis pacem para bellum (Oct 30, 2021)

It's kind of wild he got to this age without working it out at all. Also iirc he went to a Catholic school so he was sheltered there too.


----------



## UncleTusky (Oct 30, 2021)

Si vis pacem para bellum said:


> Also iirc he went to a Catholic school so he was sheltered there too.


The SoK looked into it and found that he graduated from a mostly black, pretty terrible public school in Bridgeport called Bassick High School. He might have gone to Catholic schools for elementary and middle school, maybe even a few years of high school, but he spent at least a year or two in a school full of Tevins. We also know from the powers of doxing that Phil grew up on the East Side of Bridgeport which is a crappy neighborhood with ~equal proportions of whites and blacks. 

I agree that Phil acts extremely uncomfortable around black people but it can't just be due to unfamiliarity unless  he had near zero interactions with his neighbors until he moved out of there at age 27.


----------



## Si vis pacem para bellum (Oct 30, 2021)

twattycake said:


> The SoK looked into it and found that he graduated from a mostly black, pretty terrible public school in Bridgeport called Bassick High School. He might have gone to Catholic schools for elementary and middle school, maybe even a few years of high school, but he spent at least a year or two in a school full of Tevins. We also know from the powers of doxing that Phil grew up on the East Side of Bridgeport which is a crappy neighborhood with ~equal proportions of whites and blacks.
> 
> I agree that Phil acts extremely uncomfortable around black people but it can't just be due to unfamiliarity unless  he had near zero interactions with his neighbors until he moved out of there at age 27.


This is worth a ppg trip when I get a second because while I know you're right about his high school he's admitted to going to a Catholic private school before. Perhaps for lower education, and there he'd be less bullied. So he gets to high school and suddenly is thrown in with the wolves and develops a complex because he's been around people holding back this long while he was developing upstairs. His fixation on the mean streets is always funny because the area isn't a ghetto it's just burnt out and has a high demographic shift from where he is now but there's clearly a thing with him.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Oct 30, 2021)

twattycake said:


> The SoK looked into it and found that he graduated from a mostly black, pretty terrible public school in Bridgeport called Bassick High School. He might have gone to Catholic schools for elementary and middle school, maybe even a few years of high school, but he spent at least a year or two in a school full of Tevins. We also know from the powers of doxing that Phil grew up on the East Side of Bridgeport which is a crappy neighborhood with ~equal proportions of whites and blacks.
> 
> I agree that Phil acts extremely uncomfortable around black people but it can't just be due to unfamiliarity unless  he had near zero interactions with his neighbors until he moved out of there at age 27.


That's weird, his High School diploma he showed on stream showed the name "Fairfield of Notre Dame". When I contacted that school to see who was the valedictorian of 2000 they told me it was Philip Burnell. I don't know where Bassick High came from.

Regardless, Fairfield is ranked one of the lowest in the state for academics and is one of the highest ranked for 'diversity' and athletics. The part where his school was filled with blacks is true, the public schooling is false.


----------



## Beverly Sutphin (Nov 13, 2021)

UncleFuckAss said:


> A few years ago on an "Ask the King" he went on a rant about how his parents used to live in a nice neighborhood but then "lower income" people moved in to the neighborhood and it turned in to a ghetto. I can't believe that basically went undiscussed.


And lets remember when his neighbors back in CT when they were having a block party, and he called them "the welfare crowd" and how "They're lazy, on welfare, and don't work." Basically, he went on a pig rant and explained that Bridgeport wasn't the same "until they moved in." that's NE racist for "This was a nice town until they let them in here." As mentioned before, Boston is full of Phil's brand of racism and NE racists look down on the Southern folks, but least the Southern folks will be upfront with their racism, while NE racists are sneaky about it.


----------



## TheGoutburglar (Nov 13, 2021)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> That's weird, his High School diploma he showed on stream showed the name "Fairfield of Notre Dame". When I contacted that school to see who was the valedictorian of 2000 they told me it was Philip Burnell. I don't know where Bassick High came from.
> 
> Regardless, Fairfield is ranked one of the lowest in the state for academics and is one of the highest ranked for 'diversity' and athletics. The part where his school was filled with blacks is true, the public schooling is false.


The picture is becoming clearer to me now. Given Phil's insecurity, general inability to be anything other than a dick (whether agitated or relaxed), cowardice, and longing to be one of the cool guys, I suspect that his grudge against blacks stems from spending four years being surrounded by LTG-looking dudes who intimidated the shit out of him without even intending to. Just look at his comments about how his toys were supposedly pristine and theirs were always broken. Given the state of his statues, which aren't toys, there's no fucking way that Phil isn't retconning shit there. He's projecting, like he always has to do in order to feel superior.

I don't think Phil is deliberately racist, he just happens to have some non-white figures in his past that contributed to his painful reality checks, which, being a pigroach, he reacted to in the wrong way.


----------



## Corpun (Nov 14, 2021)

Scotty said:


> And lets remember when his neighbors back in CT when they were having a block party, and he called them "the welfare crowd" and how "They're lazy, on welfare, and don't work." Basically, he went on a pig rant and explained that Bridgeport wasn't the same "until they moved in." that's NE racist for "This was a nice town until they let them in here." As mentioned before, Boston is full of Phil's brand of racism and NE racists look down on the Southern folks, but least the Southern folks will be upfront with their racism, while NE racists are sneaky about it.


New England racism has always been like that. Hell they even extended it to the levels of seeing Irish as more subhuman than your average person saw them as 200 years ago. Part of it I think is most New England ears having had an autistic aristocrat LARP even if they are poor as shit, part of it is their states being white as shit and wanting to keep it that way.

It's worse now because they're all preachy leftists while wanting to keep the crap they push everywhere else from happening to them. NIMBY assholes.


TheGoutburglar said:


> I don't think Phil is deliberately racist, he just happens to have some non-white figures in his past that contributed to his painful reality checks, which, being a pigroach, he reacted to in the wrong way.


I'm of the same opinion. It's a lot like your average boomer redditors piss their pants over when they are aggressive to a minority. They aren't a Klansman they just have a (if you want to think of subtle racism as a natural thing in people all over the world) inclination to distrust one group of people over another.


----------



## LiquidCancer (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## PieceofShet (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Corpun (Jan 20, 2022)

PieceofShet said:


> View attachment 2893540


He might be biting nails here because she is dressed showing cleavage.


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Jan 24, 2022)

Or because he thought it said Jenna.


----------



## Shirō Ishii (Jul 20, 2022)

Originally posted by @DerichLovesSSI but I'm reposting it here just so it doesn't get lost in the general thread


----------



## Exit fullscreen button (Jul 25, 2022)

Shoutout to ACE CERTIFICATION PROGRAM


ACE CERTIFICATION PROGRAM said:


> View attachment 3524726
> View attachment 3524729


for catching this one

(also, my first post, hope I managed to properly insert the pictures as thumbnails, as per dear feeder's instructions; apologies if not, will keep trying to not be gay)


----------



## King of Hateful Slurs (Aug 25, 2022)




----------

